# Vintage Motorhomer



## trevexess (Mar 15, 2022)

Hello, we have been motorhome owners now for over 40 years, my first van "Tonka" was a 1.6 Toyota Hi-Ace coach built Newlander, 3 speed column change gearbox. Flat out top speed of about 55mph. Since then we had another 12 different vans, from Americans to double wheel Hymers through to our current van, a simple Fiat Ducato van conversion....
Lots of stories over the years................


----------



## jeanette (Mar 16, 2022)

Hi and welcome


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 16, 2022)

Welcome from Co Antrim, in one job I had toyota box van was my daily drive, first petrol then diesel with c shift, diesel was 5 speed.


----------



## Makzine (Mar 16, 2022)

Hello and welcome from Kent


----------



## yorkslass (Mar 16, 2022)

Hi, welcome


----------



## GreggBear (Mar 16, 2022)

Hello welcome from that there Yorkshire...


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 16, 2022)

Hi and welcome along


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 17, 2022)

Hello, welcome aboard


----------



## Robmac (Mar 17, 2022)

Welcome from Bedfordshire.


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (Mar 27, 2022)

Hi, and welcome from Torbay, Devon...


----------

